# NICE SHOT non toxic



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I see another new non-toxic shot has hit the reloading market.

My question is what the $%&#@ don't the manufacturers understand. We don't NEED another shot that costs $1.50-$2.50 per oz for reloading. *FIND US SOMETHING ECONOMICALLY PRICED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :eyeroll:


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

No kidding!!! But that would make to much sense!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

